# How to set up Software Update Server with local network?



## iSMTBE (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello,
     I first use MAc OS Server 10.6.2, I just want to set up "Software Update Server" with local network.
     I mean that manual download software file for client to install. But I have no idea how to set up. Anything I find out is use internet for "Software Update Server".
     Or someone have ways to resolve this problem or via proxy to figure out.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 30, 2009)

Watch this Apple video on Software Update Server and it should help you.


----------



## iSMTBE (Nov 30, 2009)

which part?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 1, 2009)

Which part of setting it up are you having trouble with?  Have you turned on the "Software Update" service in Mac OS X Server?  Have you configured the clients to connect to your server for updates?   Here's how:

http://krypted.com/mac-os-x/mac-os-x-setting-a-software-update-server-without-open-directory/

Tons more information and walk-throughs available with a super-simple Google search, such as:

http://www.macgasm.net/2009/09/27/mac-os-x-10-6-snow-leopard-feature-software-update-server/

Please tell us at _exactly_ which point in the setup process you're having trouble with.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 1, 2009)

iSMTBE said:


> which part?



Are you kidding me?    What part of the process haven't you setup?


----------



## iSMTBE (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry, I'll try again.


----------



## Algernon (Dec 2, 2009)

Another option that is very useful if you manage a lot of Macs, including laptops, is to create a transparent local software update server, as explained at Mac OSX Hints.

We've had one running for some time and it save gobs of bandwidth and time.  We don't have to touch anyone's computer to make them update from our servers - as long as they are on our network, they download from us.  Even those who have their own laptops (tons of students).  It takes some time to set up, but it's very worth it.


----------



## iSMTBE (Dec 5, 2009)

Because my Mac server behind a *authenticated* proxy.
When I turned on the "Software Update" service, show me error information.
_<Info>: ========== Sync Started ==========_
_<Error>: Unable to retrieve catalog(s) from the Apple server_
_<Info>: Sync Complete_
The solution from apple can't help me. http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3099

Now I want to download the update packages manually, and copy to folder on server.
How to do?

Thanks!!


----------



## iSMTBE (Dec 7, 2009)

I want to know whether my server behind a *authenticated* proxy, I can't run the *SUS* function.

Thanks for your kidding.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 7, 2009)

Well in your server did you go into your Network settings and make sure it knows of the proxy it connects to?


----------



## iSMTBE (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, I have done the Network setting in System Preferences.
complete Proxies of Ethernet setting:
_Web Proxy(HTTP)
Secure Web Proxy(HTTPS)
FTP Proxy(HTTP)_
I can browse the Internet. But My SUS can't retrieve catalog(s) from the Apple server.

Thanks!!


----------



## ab_a65 (Dec 20, 2009)

I hop this post is not dead! i have the same problem. 

Sun Dec 20 17:26:26 approkabul.com swupd_syncd[1370] <Info>: ========== Sync Started ==========
Sun Dec 20 17:26:26 approkabul.com swupd_syncd[1370] <Error>: Unable to retrieve catalog(s) from the Apple server
Sun Dec 20 17:26:26 approkabul.com swupd_syncd[1370] <Info>: Sync Complete
Sun Dec 20 17:31:29 approkabul.com swupd_syncd[1605] <Info>:  
Sun Dec 20 17:31:29 approkabul.com swupd_syncd[1605] <Info>: ========== Sync Started ==========
Sun Dec 20 17:56:00 approkabul.com swupd_syncd[1605] <Error>: Unable to retrieve one or more of the catalogs listed in the index
Sun Dec 20 17:56:00 approkabul.com swupd_syncd[1605] <Error>: Unable to retrieve catalog(s) from the Apple server
Sun Dec 20 17:56:00 approkabul.com swupd_syncd[1605] <Info>: Sync Complete

this is what i get when i sync SUS. 
i followed the instruction given by apple it self. and i dont have any idea what i did. can any body tell me a better solution to setup a transparent local update server


----------

